# Overstocked, Understocked, Confused



## jfkreidler (Jun 19, 2013)

I have been trying to figure out my 5.5 gallon tank. 
I have two guppies. Some people have told me I'm overstocked. That for two guppies I need between 50-100 gal tank. For two fish. Bigger tank if I want any more. Some people tell me I'm "understocked" for lack of a better word; that I NEED at least 4-6 guppies or they will all get stressed from not having enough fish to school or shoal with. Other folks say my set up is just fine as is. For the record I am aware of the 1 inch to 1 gallon rule, but have been told in bold, capitalized, underlined letters that "this rule is a lie."
Now, if I was getting one kind of advice from the internet, and one set from the fish store, and the message was consistent, that would be one thing. But no. The internet can't seem to agree. I even got one one site suggesting I should buy some females and start raising fry in my one gallon I use for cycling/quarantine so that when fish die, I can just keep stocked. I can talk to three different people at a store and get all these answers (except the "grow your own") on any given day at any given store with more than two employees. *c/p*
Tank is a 5.5 gal Top Fin kit with hood, lights, HOB filter. I've got two live plants to balance the nitrogen/O2 cycles. Two small hollow items on opposite corners of the tank to provide hiding spots and help each fish establish territory. Feed once a day, with a fasting day once a week.
The water quality is fine; all elements of the nitrogen cycle are in the normal range; oxygen/CO2 is good (plants and fish); Ph is very close to neutral (between 6.5 and 7.5), temp at 80-82 degrees every time I check.
Had these fish for a little over a month. Change 25-30% of water once a week, 50% once a month. They seem happy, moving around, eating when fed (tropical flake at every feeding, bloodworms once a week). Although, I honestly don't know how to evaluate a fish's state of mind.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

honestly, the definition of what is 'Overstocked' really depends on your experience with keeping fish, what kind of fish you are keeping, amount of water changes, and your filtration capacity, the tank's size and footprint. There really is no defined set rule, but the people saying you need at least a 55 for two guppies are just being silly. Now if they were goldfish, I would be a little more understanding... but for guppies, that suggestion is just absurd.

When choosing fish for your tank, you always want to take into consideration what size they will get to when they are adults. The inch per gallon rule is really a very outdated idea that does not pertain to aquarium keeping anymore these days. The hobby is always evolving. Some fish have a heavier bioload than others, but they stay smaller. Goldfish and Plecos are some of the worst offenders in this category. 

Once you find a happy balance with your tank, you get a better feel for what is overstocked vs. "I could afford to drop one or more fish in and still be o.k.". A good general guide I always suggest is AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor. It is not perfect by any means, but most certainly more accurate than the Inch per gallon rule.

I am no pro on guppies, but if you keep up on your tank maintenance, you could have maybe 1-2 more or some snails and still be fine...


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

First, you are not over stocked if you know what you are doing. Being here and asking questions is the best possible sign you are on your way.

Two guppys in your tank is a good start. If it is a pair, I would buy at least one maybe two more females. You know how guys are and a single lady will be chased nonstop.

Next, Least Killie fish could be added say 3 1m / 2f. I would add a few cherry shrimp and a ramshorn snail or two to help with clean up.

Other fish would be a male betta, Endlers livebearer males, 3-5 neon tetras, white clouds 2-4, some sort of small loach or 2 gold barbs cherry barbs 2-3.

Obviously you can not add all these, you would end up with a solid! If you want to bounce ideas off folks post here. You can catch me at [email protected]


----------

